# Sword Knots - how to tie



## catalyst (19 Jun 2011)

Can anyone provide direction on how to tie a sword knot (gold, infantry sword), or a good picture of one up close - I saw one from the 2 PPCLI COC parade, which I tried to emulate.....but it didn't look too pretty.


----------



## Strike (19 Jun 2011)

Good luck tying one.

http://guthriewoods.com/index.php/swords/sword-accessories/infantry-sword-knot.html


----------



## Occam (19 Jun 2011)

Regarding the skills used to make such a knot; I would check out this thread - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79610.0

The knots used to make such ropework are not particularly difficult, nor are there a huge number of them to learn.  The hard part is getting them to look nice, where to use each one to get the desired effect, and of course having the patience to finish an intricate piece such as a sword knot.  There are quite a few online resources for ornamental knotwork such as bell ropes, etc., and they may have info about where to source the gold material to make such ropework.  Just make sure you're searching for "ornamental ropework" or "ornamental knotwork".


----------



## Zoomie (19 Jun 2011)

If you can afford the buy the sword - you can buy the sword knot.  If this is a CF issued sword - you should be issued the sword knot with it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jun 2011)

Folks, he's asking how to tie it* on the sword*.

From the Regimental Standing Orders of The RCR:


----------



## Occam (19 Jun 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Folks, she's asking how to tie it* on the sword*.



That would make a hell of a lot more sense.  Big difference between _tying_ a sword knot, and _fastening_ a sword knot.  

Unless she were deliberately looking for a way to spend hours pulling her hair out unnecessarily, that is.   ;D


----------



## catalyst (19 Jun 2011)

Sorry, I guess I wasnt clear ..... Was at the mess too long  I am asking how to tie it on the sword, as mine turned out not so good when I tried. Thanks for the instructions - ill try that


----------



## PPCLI Guy (19 Jun 2011)

There are two different knots?

Who knew?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jun 2011)

Actually three.  

Michael

Do you have any illustrations for how the NCM/NCO knots are done up, or would they be the same as Junior officers?


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jun 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually three.
> 
> Michael
> 
> Do you have any illustrations for how the NCM/NCO knots are done up, or would they be the same as Junior officers?



_"Senior Officers, Adjutants and RSMs will wear the sword knot loose."

"Junior Officers will wear the sword knot tight."_


----------



## Pusser (20 Jun 2011)

I believe that swords knots vary from branch to branch, regiment to regiment, service to service, etc.

I think it would be best to ensure you get the right instructions for your particular situation.  Unfortunately, I can only coach you on a naval officer's sword not (essentially a figure-eight knot around the lower part of the basket).


----------



## catalyst (20 Jun 2011)

Success - my sword  knot now does not look look a) like a senior officers (no idea, learn something new every day)  and b) like crap 

Now if only Canada Post would get back to work so I could get my belt...


----------

